# smelly ears



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I just hugged Heidi and noticed odor from inside her ears. It smells sour, like vinegar. They may be a little red inside, but not too bad. They don't seem to be painful. Is there something I should be putting on them? Since we just paid $400 to the vet for Loki (and more to come), I would like to avoid a trip to the vet if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

I would suggest cleaning them with an OTC pet ear cleaner and look for any foreign body. I've seen dogs with things, like a foxtail, that have gotten stuck in the ear and caused an infection. If you cannot find the source of the smell I would recommend a vet; they can look farther down the ear canal to see what's causing it. I wouldn't mess around with a smell, its not a good sign in my opinion.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like a possible yeast infection. Do you have some dog/cat ear cleaning solution at home? You could try that, but I would suggest a vet visit.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeast smells sweet and there's itching.
As others said, can't hurt to clean them out.
But also you may want to get the dog in. I've never paid $400 for an exam...and all the vet has to do is look to make sure the eardrum is intact.
Oh. N/m. I thought you said you didn't have $400 for an exam!
I really need to have coffee before replying


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just doing a quick google search of holistic dog ear cleaner, I found this information:

Vinegar Rinse - Create a mixture of 1/3 apple organic cider vinegar (2% to 2.5% acetic acid) and 2/3 water. Using a dropper, gently flush the ear canal with between 1 and 5 ml of the solutions.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

K9 Ear Solutions | Liquid Health? Pets
K9 Ear Solutions

You can find the recipe online to make a similar product at home. Get it treated as this is very uncomfortable for your dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

With anything like that, a vet visit really ought to be done to make sure the ear drum is intact.
If you just stick stuff in there, and it's not, you're going to damage the inner ear.
Our vet told us to just use saline to wash the ear, if we're not sure about the ear drum being intact.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

You said it's a little red, is there any black gunkish stuff in there? Is it both ears? Is there itching? You could easily be looking at an ear infection. My other dog has had plenty. It does require a vet visit, but not an expensive one.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Bridget said:


> I just hugged Heidi and noticed odor from inside her ears. It smells sour, like vinegar. They may be a little red inside, but not too bad. They don't seem to be painful. Is there something I should be putting on them? Since we just paid $400 to the vet for Loki (and more to come), I would like to avoid a trip to the vet if possible. Thanks.


I usually (sounds weird) but check/smell my dogs pretty frequently and about every two weeks use a product called *Vet's Best Ear Cleaner.*
It does not have alcohol in it so if there is a little scratch it won't be a painful experience. Alice LOVES having her ears cleaned (yep, she's a freak) The key is alcohol free, who wants stinging in their ears....dog or human.
I also put plain live cultured yogurt in her food to help prevent yeast infections in her ears. Yogurt is a build up and maintaince program. That means when you use it (a tablespoon per feeding) you continue to use it for a maintaince thing. It takes about two months or so to build up.

Hopefully you've caught it in time so you don't need to run to the vet.


----------



## NolaGSP (Oct 24, 2011)

i think my pup has an ear infection... her right ear is more red than the other and there are black spots.... is there anything I can use to clean her ears out before I take her to the vet or should i wait till they see her first


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

NolaGSP said:


> i think my pup has an ear infection... her right ear is more red than the other and there are black spots.... is there anything I can use to clean her ears out before I take her to the vet or should i wait till they see her first


The black "spots" - are they *spots,* or actual crud in there? As in, kinda greasy, black/brownish, balled up lumpy looking yuck-stuff? Is your girl itching and fussing with that ear?

If yes, you can try saturating a QTip with ear cleaner and getting the blackish crud out. If you don't have ear cleaner, you could wet a QTip and do the same. Very gently. When an ear infection gets bad enough, this can hurt, so gentle is the key. Dogs often do not like having their ears messed with, but my oldest girl, horribly allergy prone, is so accustomed to ear cleanings and drops, it's no issue anymore. 

But do get your pup into the vet asap. These infections (if that's what it is) require medication. From now on, also, I'd make a daily thing of touching her ears - allowing you to have access to them - in case this is something you'll be dealing with down the road. Stroke the ear, from the skull to the top of the ear. Many dogs find this relaxing as well. 

Is she having any other skin issues?

But bottom line, get her to the vet.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

chelle said:


> If yes, you can try saturating a QTip with ear cleaner and getting the blackish crud out. If you don't have ear cleaner, you could wet a QTip and do the same. Very gently.


Good advice, but if the dog's not used to having his/her ears cleaned I'd use a cotton ball instead of a Qtip. Dogs that aren't used to having ears cleaned can jerk around unexpectedly and you don't want the QTip being jabbed into the ear by accident. You shouldn't be going deeper into the ear canal than you can reach with a cotton ball anyway.


----------



## NolaGSP (Oct 24, 2011)

it looks like brownish crude in her ears. Im gonna clean it out good with a cotton swab. Looks like a vet trip early next week for me! Is hydrogen peroxide okay to use to help clean her ears? My parents use it on there lab.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Becareful with Q-tips. You don't want to damage the ear or cause pain.
You can also use those round make-up pads. (less expensive than q-tips/swabs anyhow)
But, it does sound like (unfortunately) a trip to the vet for this one. 
Once it gets cleared up, add the yogurt and do a regular ear cleaning, especially after getting wet or swimming.

Sorry, Emoore


> Good advice, but if the dog's not used to having his/her ears cleaned I'd use a cotton ball instead of a Qtip. Dogs that aren't used to having ears cleaned can jerk around unexpectedly and you don't want the QTip being jabbed into the ear by accident. You shouldn't be going deeper into the ear canal than you can reach with a cotton ball anyway.


My computer is on roofies and I skimmed and missed your response. Now, I'm a parrot. *sigh*


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It is still safer to make sure everything is a-ok at the vet before putting anything (other than saline) in the ear. 
Once you've done that, they may recommend a cleaner, too.


----------



## NolaGSP (Oct 24, 2011)

took Nola to the vet and she has a yeast infection. Poor girl! It was all my fault too. When I gave her a bath I got water in her ears! They put some stuff in her ears and they look so much better now


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Poor thing. But the good thing is they are fairly easy to treat.


----------



## NolaGSP (Oct 24, 2011)

I felt so bad for her. She was crying the whole time they were cleaning her ears.


----------

